# Shaft size



## churumbeque

terkim99 said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I am sure this topic has been covered extensively. However, a search yielded nothing for me.
> 
> I have a 13.3 + size pony and have the opportunity to purchase a nice easy entry cart. The cart shafts are 65 " long. I read that you have to measure your pony from the shoulder to the butt and add 14" to get the shaft length you need.
> 
> My pony is 54" from shoulder to butt. If I were to add 14", I would get 68", which makes the cart I am looking at 3" short.
> 
> My question: Do you think this cart could work or will my horse end up kicking the front of it? Thank you!!


Part of that would depend on how the basket is. Height might also make a difference. A taller cart can have shorter shafts because the basket is higher. I just measured my horse and she is 15.1 and was 62" long.
My gig which the body sets high and the feet go underneath it when they are extended has 76" shafts. My jog cart had 82" shafts which is 20" longer than the horse but it sat lower to the ground and I needed the extra length.


----------



## jimmy

i wouldent have thought the three inches would have made any differance


----------



## drivingnana

*shafts length*

I have a 13.2 haflinger and the cart I used had 75" shafts,however they didn't need to be quite so long. I think the one you refer to would be too short.


----------

